# starting again with nuthin



## Free Jones (Jun 7, 2016)

so I left her at the factory without finding my phone or my food card and walked north back to Eugene. I promised myself in the future I'd stay on the street in lieu of shacking up with a crazy person just cause they had a bed and a shower. I was too tired to walk back to the squat to grab my backpack and it had started to rain. it was winter. For hours I tried to sleep but it was the temperature which constantly wakes you and I'd walk to get warm and then find another spot to sleep every twenty minutes. My sleeping bag was in the squat, and random bulshit- a nook I never got to use. I was ragged and maudlin which happens when I have nothing and forget about the miracle...I buried myself under about 500 Eugene magazines but it got later and colder. I shoved my hands in my pockets and tramped, trying to remember where the mission was that that cool tweaker had taken me to for coffee some days before.
I heard the train. Blasting through the park and by me it slowed. I shrugged inside and hopped on the back unit. Fuck it, I thought, I was planning on staying in Eugene at least another week but at least I'll sleep somewhere warm.

I woke up in Klamath falls with nothing but a coat. I walked around for a while. got kicked out of the yard, found a pack of ciggeretts on a loading dock. I was two tired to walk to the side out so I decided I'd wait by the yard and go north again or south, it didn't matter. A guy rode up on his bike. Old school hobo type. We said hello and he crashed on the grass next to me.
"whoa!" he let out a sigh. "What a beautiful day."
I nodded. He started drinking pink wine and handed me the bottle. "if that's cool then this has got to be..." he pulled out a joint.
"Fuck yeah!" I said. "I haven't smoked weed...well actually it's just been today, but I love weed, if I don't smoke it I can't figure out what the fuck to do."
"We'll this should set us right. it's Pineapple Express."
He pulled out a gun. "I'm gonna hit that blue thing right there," he aimed at the creek. Before he shot he looked around. we were next to a school "but," I said, "this town seems so cool I don't think they'll care."

I rode BNSF out of there. night time through the mountains on top of a front facing refer unit. the wind tore through my coat and all my stuff fell out of my pockets since I had to keep banging my feet on the grate to keep them alive. i had no idea where I was. I suspected we were going east but I didn't know how long we'd been going and all I had seen were pine trees and snow. after a while I thought it was better to risk being thrown off than to freeze and I got in the last front unit and fell right to sleep. The next morning was beautiful. I'll keep that one with me


----------



## GoldenColts (Jun 7, 2016)

Free Jones said:


> He pulled out a gun. "I'm gonna hit that blue thing right there," he aimed at the creek. Before he shot he looked around. *we were next to a school* "but," I said, "this town seems so cool I don't think they'll care."



I'm sorry but I lolled hard

It was a good story though


----------



## Free Jones (Jun 7, 2016)

GoldenColts said:


> I'm sorry but I lolled hard
> 
> It was a good story though


lol thanks man.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 7, 2016)

Great story dude! Nothing like being wet and cold to light the fire under one's ass to get them moving.


----------

